# Vinly Cutter Roland GX24 -Print and Cut



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Hello All,
I have a Roland GX24 vinyl cutter and I want to know what is the trick to the print and cut oprion. I have tried this several times and the sensors just keep moving the paper around and nothing else. Is there anyone out there that knows exactly how to do this. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Roz
The Tee Shop


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Roz,

Is the GX-24 LCD screen stating that is finding the different marks? If it is finding the marks, it sounds like you don't have the blade setup correctly and it is not cutting through the layer you want. Check the manual for some visuals of how to set up the blade or call the company that you bought the cutter from. It is kinda hard to explain this in writing without a graphic or two. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Are you print the image on paper via the cutstudio program? If not, it will not have the registration marks needed for the cutter to recognize the image.


----------



## gemini (Aug 22, 2006)

Not trying to jack your thread but I'm having the same problem. I made my very first cut,it work, pressed my first shirt everything can out fine. And I did a little victory dance. Set up for another shirt and it located all three marks and then it just sit there. And is still sitting there.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Renee,

Did you create a cut line in Cut Studio? It is found under the Object --> Image Outline link at the top center of the window. Move the slider to adjust what is cut out. Then send it to the cutter.


----------



## gemini (Aug 22, 2006)

This is why I love this place. I just watched Josh's video to see where I went wrong. I forgot to go to Object-> Image Outline. And when I'm about to post my findings to Roz, there is Mark to the rescue. Thanks Mark!


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

This video was the best. It was just what I needed!!!!
THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will try it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

theteeshop said:


> Hello All,
> I have a Roland GX24 vinyl cutter and I want to know what is the trick to the print and cut oprion. I have tried this several times and the sensors just keep moving the paper around and nothing else. Is there anyone out there that knows exactly how to do this. Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Roz
> The Tee Shop


theteeshop,
We link to all the videos we find on our youtube account. YouTube - asdvideos's Channel it includes all the videos Josh has done as well as some others. Check these videos out if you get stumped. Whenever we create a new video this is where we post it before posting the final version on our website.

hope this helps, 
-Dana


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

This was the best info!!!!! 
Its works, just need to tweek the image outline!!!!
I did it today and it worked fine. 
Thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

gemini said:


> This is why I love this place. I just watched Josh's video to see where I went wrong. I forgot to go to Object-> Image Outline. And when I'm about to post my findings to Roz, there is Mark to the rescue. Thanks Mark!


Not a problem. Glad to hear you are back up and running. Best wishes.

Mark


----------

